# Question about wiring for ipod installation



## DukeSVS (Feb 21, 2009)

I've searched the forums but haven't been able to find the answer to my problem. Hopefully someone will be able to point me in the right direction....
I have a 2000 Jetta with the single DIN (Monsoon) radio and 6 CD changer in the trunk. The CD changer broke a few years ago - it just gives a "CD ERR" message no matter what CD was in there. I've been pseudo-happily using a tape adapter with my ipod ever since. I figured that since I now had an unused input into the head unit (where the CD changer is plugged in), I should be able to hook my ipod up to that input and avoid have the ghetto looking wire coming out of the tape player. 
I took the radio out (using the credit card trick) and found the left, right and ground wires coming from the CD changer (pins 18, 19 and 20 - they're white, purple and black wires). I cut the wire for the tape adapter and found it had 4 wires (I'm assuming a right, left and 2 grounds). I spliced the signal wires coming from the ipod into the white and purple wires (right and left input into the HU) and spliced the 2 ground wires into the ground going into the HU (black wire - pin 18). 
Here's the problem: when I push the CD button on the front of the radio, it searches for a CD and then says "NO DISC." If I put a CD in the changer it says "CD ERR." It won't play the ipod at all. It's like since the CD changer is broken, it's not letting any signal come into that input. Is there a way to "trick" the head unit into thinking the CD changer is working in order to allow the signal from the ipod to play? Any one of the other wires from the CD changer that could be cut to accomplish this? I know there's several aftermarket products designed to do just this, but I was trying to keep this project cheap. 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## dadbar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question about wiring for ipod installation (DukeSVS)*

I was originally thinking about doing something similar...but I think the head unit is looking for a digital signal to tell it which disc/track is playing etc. If your CD changer were actually working you could just splice into the analog signal and all would be good. Maybe you need to clean the connection at the changer to get the digital portions of the feedback signal to work.
I finally broke down and bought the Blitzsafe adapter to connect to the CD trunk connector. It tricks the head unit into thinking it's constantly playing disc 1/track 99 which is what shows up on the display. It was $70 well spent....for my IPOD and Sirius.
It's possible that the optical lens on your changer just needs to be cleaned...or some such.


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Question about wiring for ipod installation (dadbar)*

I also have a blitzsafe aux in.
Works fine and when I get aroud to installing my Soundgate AUX3, I'll be able to switch between Ipod and my Pioneer XMP3.
I think the previous poster was correct, just splicing won't work.


----------

